# Ideas for frozen berries



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I am looking for some go ideas to use up my frozen raspberries, blueberries and strawberries. Does anyone have any good ideas? Do I use them frozen or do I thaw and drain them? Please help!


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree with Rose about the smoothies. 

If you add the berries to a saucepan with a little water, lemon juice, cornstarch and sugar and cook, you'll have an excellent sauce. Strain out the seeds (of raspberries) and you have a fresh berry coulis which is wonderful on pancakes or dessert cakes.

I like them tossed frozen into a basic muffin also.

Berries are awesome!

RVcook


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Thaw them out and make a wonderful cobbler....use them over pancakes......add some to yogurt or cereal in the morning...or make a pie...


----------



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

Smoothies, sauces for meats or put into muffins/ breads.

Or at least that's what we do.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Wine, ice cream. jam?


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

I like to heat them up with some brown sugar or honey and use them over buttermilk pancakes or french toast.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

Pies!
Pies are so easy and good. I cheat and buy the crust.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a huge bunch of frozen blueberries that are all frozen solid. I am going to use them to make blueberry syrup that can be canned. I found the instructions on a website. The only thing holding me up is the jelly bag to strain out the seeds. I 'googled' blueberry syrup and found lots of recipes. 

A blueberry hint that we got from a 'pick your own' blueberry patch. Don't wash them or put them in the fridge before freezing. If you put them directly into freezer bags and into the freezer they freeze like marbles and are easier to use. We then eat them frozen & pour directly into muffin batter. I found this out after my huge frozen chunk of berries--hence the aforementioned blueberry syrup 

Good Luck!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

This recipe calls for frozen strawberries and strawberry Jello. But you could change the flavor of Jello and use different berries if you like.

STRAWBERRY PRETZEL SALAD

2 cups thin pretzels, crushed
3/4 cup butter, melted
1 Tablespoon sugar
8 oz. cream cheese, softened
1 cup sugar
1 small carton Cool Whip
1 large package Strawberry Jello (or two small packages)
2 cups boiling water
2 packages frozen strawberries (10 oz. each) (the sweetened kind in a box)

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Mix pretzel crumbs, butter and one Tablespoon of sugar. Pat into a 9" x 13" Pyrex pan. Bake 8 minutes and cool. Cream the cream cheese and one cup sugar. Stir in Cool Whip and spread on cooled pretzel layer. Combine Jello and boiling water. Stir in strawberries and mix well. Pour over cream cheese/sugar/Cool Whip layer. Refrigerate until top layer is congealed and ready to serve.

We really like this recipe! It's getting harder and harder to find the frozen strawberries (with juice) in a box in the freezer section. Still, it's worthwhile to improvise!


----------



## sulix (Jan 28, 2003)

Take cake mix. Cut up the berries.Put part of mix in baking pan. Add your berries ,Top it off with some more mix.. Bake and cool . Top it off with some homemade frosting. And u have a nice Coffee cake


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

In a pinch couldn't you use a piece of an old (clean) sheet to strain your juice for jelly?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Make elixer!

Use a 1 liter bottle of vodka that is 1/2 full (of vodka)

Add 1 cup sugar and shake until dissolved

Fill the remainder of the bottle with fruit.

Place bottle(s) in a cool, dark place for about a month.

Enjoy the elixer! When the bottle is empty (of elixer), use the fruit on ice cream.

The fruit filled bottles of elixer will last for years and years without refrigeration.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Blueberries: straight out of the freezer into muffins, sweet breads, pancakes, waffles. They just go into the batter before cooking.

Strawberries we thaw overnight and eat them with whipped cream in crepes--almost every Sunday morning.

Raspberries--my wife mixes some with a frozen banana and some yogurt, and blends them into a smoothie. I use raspberries, blackberries, and/or blueberries in cobblers that are really tasty.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

I have a freezer ful my DH make Brandy in wintertime and made none this year.
I take strawberries and thaw and place in blender make a puree and then pour in a saran wrap covered dehydrater tray and dry.Makes great fruit leather.Take whole piece of plastic cut into strips .Kids can peel right off plastic and eat.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

We make whole wheat pancakes and put frozen fruit in the batter as we cook them...one of out favorites are a combination of blueberries, raspberries and strawberries. Top it with some maple syrup and it's delicious


----------



## RedEarth (Sep 21, 2005)

jmtinmi said:


> A blueberry hint that we got from a 'pick your own' blueberry patch. Don't wash them or put them in the fridge before freezing. If you put them directly into freezer bags and into the freezer they freeze like marbles and are easier to use.


Berries ARE tons easier to use if they're not frozen in one big mass. If your berries are very soft, or need to be rinsed before freezing, spread the berries across a baking sheet and freeze. When they are all hard (doesn't usually take too long), I bag them up or fill up canning jars and place them in the freezer again. That way you can easily use just the amount you need, and they hold their shape really nicely.


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

I put blueberries in my oatmeal, or on top of my cold oat cereal. They don't have to thaw. They taste amazingly good on Cheerios.


----------



## pookiethebear (Apr 29, 2008)

I lay out my cleaned berries on a cookie sheet and place in teh freezer until they are frozen, then I bag them up or put them into containers for freezer storage. Then when I need any they pop apart and not stick in a huge clump.

I love cooluis. Take a handful of each berry type that you have, place in a small sauce pan. Add 1/4 - 1/2 cup of sugar, 1 Tbs cornstartch dissolved in 3 T water. Cooke this down until the berries break down and the sauce is thick. Pour the hot sauce into a small food processor and whiz for 2 minutes. Strain through a fine sive to strain out the seeds. 

I love this over a nice thick slice of sour cream pound cake. yum yum. It would be good over ice cream too.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I just took frozen blackberries and made mini pies. One double pie crust recipe makes 4-5 tart size pies. (DH & I split this) I use the same recipe for a regular pie and use those little foil tart pans. Then I completely bake them, cool and then put them back in the freezer. Whenever we want a taste of pie, I take one out, and immediately put in a 400 degree oven for 60 minutes. Perfect because we don't want to eat pie for a week.

Of course if you have a family, this will work for a regular size pie.

There use to be a small cafe in Western Oregon who served berry mix pies. She would have Blackberry/Blueberry... Blackberry/Raspberry/ Blueberry... And some would even have strawberry mixed in. They were the best berry pies I have ever eaten.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

berry crisp! mmmmm


----------

